# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Winteruur oorzaak van depressie

## FRANCOIS580

*Met het winteruur neemt ook het aantal landgenoten met vermoeidheidsproblemen, neerslachtigheid en depressie hals over kop toe. Vooral baby's en kinderen hebben het erg moeilijk om hun dag- en nachtritme aan te passen. Dat is dan ook de reden waarom zovelen tegenstander zijn van het winter- en zomeruur. Deze omschakeling verstoort je slaap en zorgt voor allerlei gezondheidsproblemen. Waarom hebben we zoveel last met de omschakeling van zomer- naar winteruur? Wat zijn de symptomen en de gevolgen, en op welke manier kunnen we ons wapenen om de gevolgen van deze omschakeling zoveel mogelijk te beperken?*


*(Francois580)*


De omschakeling van zomer- naar winteruur is oorzaak van vele slaapproblemen. We worden vroeger wakker of geraken 's avonds bijzonder moeilijk of zelfs niet in slaap, met oververmoeidheid en zelfs ernstige concentratiestoornissen tot gevolg. Naast allerlei klachten die te maken hebben met je slaap, zorgt de overschakeling naar het winteruur zelfs voor meer neerslachtigheid, angst, stress en depressies.


*Problemen worden sterk onderschat*


Volgens wetenschappers die de nadelige gevolgen van het winteruur grondig onderzochten, wordt het effect van de overschakeling sterk onderschat. Dat uurtje verschil in slaap is er wél verantwoordelijk voor dat je slaapritme gedurende maar liefst tien weken grondig overhoop wordt gehaald. 


*Aanpassing van zes weken*


Bij het onderzoek naar de gevolgen van de overschakeling, leerden we dat we maar liefst zes weken nodig hebben om ons aan die overschakeling aan te passen. Bij de aanpassing naar het zomeruur bedraagt deze aanpassingsperiode vier weken. Voor diegenen die het zich kunnen veroorloven, is een siësta tussen dertien en vijftien uur ruimschoots voldoende om deze vervelende problemen van het winteruur voor een groot gedeelte op te lossen.


*Lees verder: http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com*

----------


## Nora

Ik heb er niet zoveel last van. Ik vind de winter wel gezellig met de kaarsjes aan, openhaard en warme chocolademelk. Ookal heb ik geen last van het winteruur, toch begrijp ik niet goed waarom dat zo nodig met een uur vooruit/achteruit moet.

----------


## Raimun

> Ik heb er niet zoveel last van. Ik vind de winter wel gezellig met de kaarsjes aan, openhaard en warme chocolademelk. Ookal heb ik geen last van het winteruur, toch begrijp ik niet goed waarom dat zo nodig met een uur vooruit/achteruit moet.


Ik refereer hier naar het artikel van Francois580; 

Het is echter niet zozeer het winteruur , doch eerder het zomeruur , dat voor problemen zorgt !
Om het ontstaan hiervan te begrijpen , moeten we even onze "geografische " kennis opfrissen ! 
Ons aardbolletje is nl. verdeeld in denkbeeldige lijnen , lengte en breedte lijnen, die we meridianen noemen .
Ze worden uitgedrukt in ° ten opzichte van de " evenaar " ...
De evenaar is precies(?) het midden ts. Noordpool en Zuidpool en wordt algemeen als 0 referentie gebruikt voor allerhande geografische berekeningen .
Om nu 'n wereldwijde overeenkomstige tijdsindeling te bekomen, heeft men 'n " nulmeridiaan "..aangenomen , deze loopt door Greenwich, ( 'n stadsdeel van Londen ) vandaar GMT ( Greenwich Meridian Time ) ...
Meridiaan , komt van het Latijn " meridies " ..hetgeen " midden van de dag " betekent ...of zoals wij zeggen : " middag " dit is het moment waarop de zon precies in het midden staat ts. de tijd van zonsopgang en zonsondergang !
Hoe meer je naar het Oosten gaat , hoe dichter je bij de zonsopgang komt ..drukken wij uit in GMT +1...enz....
Hoe verder je naar het Westen gaat ...GMT -1 enz...

Wij ..B. NL. enz . leven dus al 1 uur vroeger op de Zonnetijd !! GMT + 1 

Het idee van de " zomertijd " bestaat al van begin 1900 !! Heeft sindsdien 'n hele geschiedenis achter de rug , van welles nietes 
Is trouwens door de Duitsers toegepast tijdens de éérste wereldoorlog , 
ook tijdens de tweede wereldoorlog in verschillende Europese landen .
De periode van daglicht zou dus beter overeenkomen , met de periode waarin de meeste ( ? ) mensen wakker zijn .

Tijdens de " oliekrisis " begin jaren '70..
heeft 'n slimmeke berekend dat het zomeruur ook nog 'n belangrijke '"energie " besparing zou kunnen opleveren !! 
Deze mogelijke besparing is ondertussen echter zéér omstreden ! 

Vandaag zitten wij wel opgescheept met de hele heisa hieromtrent ! 
Het belangrijkste neveneffect..van het telkens weer moeten switchen is echter de biologische klok van mens en dier !die degelijk ontregeld wordt !! 

Tijdens het zomeruur , sta je dus 1 uur -vroeger op ! ..voor de meesten al 'n probleem op zich !! vraagt heel wat aanpassen !! 
De mens zal zich wel noodgedwongen moeten aanpassen ...dieren en planten echter vertikken dit gewoon ...
.( cfr. " dierenrijk " en " mensdom " ???) ...
waarmee landbouwers en veetelers wel degelijk rekening moeten houden !!! 

Het winteruur daarentegen ..;brengt alles terug in het " normale " ritme !! 

Het zou mij dus ook tenzeerste verwonderen moest deze omschakeling de oorzaak zijn van vele depressies e.d. .....

Randopmerking !! ....Sinterklaas komt tijdens het winteruur !! ..heeft hij meer tijd om z'n nachtelijke ronde te doen ..haha !!

Belangrijk om weten : in verschillende landen o.a. Rusland ! houdt men het gewoon bij het " zomeruur " ..dit het ganse jaar !! ...

Ons aardbolletje zal dus nog 'n hele tijd rond de zon draaien , vooralleer de mens weet wanneer hij pis of kak heeft !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

> Ik heb er niet zoveel last van. Ik vind de winter wel gezellig met de kaarsjes aan, openhaard en warme chocolademelk. Ookal heb ik geen last van het winteruur, toch begrijp ik niet goed waarom dat zo nodig met een uur vooruit/achteruit moet.


De moraal van mijn vorig verhaal !!! 
Voor mij " lang leve het winteruur !!" ..het vlammenspel van de haard , de sfeerverlichting ..ipv de chocolademelk !!..mag het wel 'n lekker wijntje zijn ..ondertussen ook genietend van 'n heerlijk sigaartje (?) !! 'n goed boek ..en op blz..zoveel in slaap vallen ... :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

@ tjee raimun................pfffffffffff wat ben jij intleligent..............
alweer heel wat geleerd!
maar goed;
heerlijk dus, die wintertijd....kaarsjes enz en over een paar dagen zetten we hier de kerstboom neer, dit jaar wat laat...normaal staat ie hier al in oktober!
hier ook.....een lekker wijntje erbij en sigaretje natuurlijk.
echt nooit last van de ""omschakeling""

----------


## sietske763

sorry raimun................hahah het is.......intelligent, staat na jouw verhaal zo dom(dat ik gewoonweg een L vergeet!!)

----------


## Raimun

> sorry raimun................hahah het is.......intelligent, staat na jouw verhaal zo dom(dat ik gewoonweg een L vergeet!!)


Ik durf ook al eens iets te " vergeten " !! haha ... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Moet kunnen hé !!

----------


## sophi

Hoi,

er wordt wel dikwijls geschreven over die beroemde periode "vallen van de bladeren, dan meer depressies "
Wat denk je daarover?

----------


## sietske763

dat wordt er wel gezegd, maar ook als de blaadjes aan de bomen komen....dus juist ook in die prachtige vrolijke lente.........

----------


## Raimun

> Hoi,
> 
> er wordt wel dikwijls geschreven over die beroemde periode "vallen van de bladeren, dan meer depressies "
> Wat denk je daarover?


" vallen van de bladeren " ...de natuur volgt gewoon haar ritme , zonder meer , ze komt nu tot rust en overwintert..... 
De mens heeft hier problemen mee ...aanpassing !! 
Het aantal uren " zonlicht " dat wij krijgen is belangrijker ! 
De dagen worden nu korter ..minder 'lichturen' ..stemt meer tot somberheid ...zeker voor wie hieraan gevoelig is !! ...
Het nieuwe leven in de lente , stemt natuurlijk meer tot optimisme..levenslust !!

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

Ik ondervind in mijn praktijk dat de meeste nieuwe patiënten verschijnen in het voor -en najaar, niet tijdens de winter of hoogzomer. Of dit met 'het vallen van het blad', 'het botten van het blad' of wat dan ook te maken heeft weet ik niet. De verklaring ligt altijd in de individuele geschiedenis en omgeving van elke patiënt op zich.

----------


## sietske763

> " vallen van de bladeren " ...de natuur volgt gewoon haar ritme , zonder meer , ze komt nu tot rust en overwintert..... 
> De mens heeft hier problemen mee ...aanpassing !! 
> Het aantal uren " zonlicht " dat wij krijgen is belangrijker ! 
> De dagen worden nu korter ..minder 'lichturen' ..stemt meer tot somberheid ...zeker voor wie hieraan gevoelig is !! ...
> Het nieuwe leven in de lente , stemt natuurlijk meer tot optimisme..levenslust !!


gewoon wat vit. D erbij slikken, tot het zonnetje weer gaat schijnen.....werkt echt!!

----------


## Elisabeth9

IK heb gelezen wat iedereen hier boven schrijft en van elke stuk wat geschreven is kan ik mij in vinden!!!!  :Embarrassment:  overal zijn verklaringen voor...feit is wel dat ik 's morgens heel moeilijk mijn bed uit kan komen...mijn gewrichten protesteren maar de hond moet uit, dus hoppa na enig gemijmer moet ik opstaan!!!! zodra het lichter wordt voel ik mij prettiger....zonlicht geeft vreugde aan de mensen en meer energie, maar de jaargetijden zijn mooi en bijzonder en we moeten het er mee doen....
enfin dan ga ik maar smikkelen van de Pepernoten, het Banket, de Erwtensoep, en de Stampotjes....prettige dag.... :Big Grin:

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt Elisabeth voor je wijze reactie waar ik het volkomen mee eens ben!

----------


## Raimun

> IK heb gelezen wat iedereen hier boven schrijft en van elke stuk wat geschreven is kan ik mij in vinden!!!!  overal zijn verklaringen voor...feit is wel dat ik 's morgens heel moeilijk mijn bed uit kan komen...mijn gewrichten protesteren maar de hond moet uit, dus hoppa na enig gemijmer moet ik opstaan!!!! zodra het lichter wordt voel ik mij prettiger....zonlicht geeft vreugde aan de mensen en meer energie, maar de jaargetijden zijn mooi en bijzonder en we moeten het er mee doen....
> enfin dan ga ik maar smikkelen van de Pepernoten, het Banket, de Erwtensoep, en de Stampotjes....prettige dag....


_De kracht van alles , ligt in het gezonde gemiddelde !!_
RXII13

----------


## Elisabeth9

> _De kracht van alles , ligt in het gezonde gemiddelde !!_
> RXII13



Wat heerlijk al die meningen.....haha ehh Krentenbrood sneetje 3 en 4 dan maar?

----------


## sietske763

en.............vergeet je vit D niet wijze dame!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: Hey hallootjes.... :Big Grin:  Vit D haal ik uit zonlicht, en dat schijnt meer in het voorjaar en zomer..... :Stick Out Tongue:  Dus ik slik Davitamon Compleet voor het tekort wat ik kan hebben....bedoel je dat mop? doegieeeeeeeeeeeee  :Wink:

----------

